# Solved: Inventory of Mac Hard drives?



## BigHaus (Aug 18, 2003)

Running MacBook Pro with Mac OS X 10.5.8

I also have a couple of external hard drives attached.

I'd like to take an inventory of each hard drive to see what folders, files and files sizes are on each. I'd then like to print a copy of the inventory.

What software would you recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

*Disk Inventory* shows the sizes of files and folders in a special graphical way called treemaps. 
​


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

NeoFinder: http://www.cdfinder.de/en/info.html

DiskLibrary: http://prmac.com/release-id-19180.htm


----------

